# lacabana



## coffeeman (Dec 16, 2008)

can anybody give me some info on this property how are the rooms, activities pool area food etc. i know eagle beach is the best and where room 442a is


----------



## Blondie (Dec 20, 2008)

According to this map 
http://www.lacabanabrc.com/members/brc-fourth.shtml

it appears to be a unit with a terrific ocean view. It will overlook the pool and bar area as well. If this is an RCI exchange they may not give you what is on your confirmation sheet- at least that was my experience. The one bedrooms are longish and narrow with a galley kitchen. Studios are one big room with a murphy bed. I have always liked LaCabana and we owned there for several years.


----------



## carlrocky (Dec 23, 2008)

*La Cabana*

I traded in last year and had the 4 th floor ocean front thru II, and we got the room that was on the sheet. La Cabana was in the process of upgrading all the rooms last year. Lucky you !


----------



## TomR (Dec 24, 2008)

LaCabana’s pool area is very nice with plenty of chairs and tables.  If you are renting directly from an owner, you will likely be assigned 442A.  If you are exchanging through II, it is possible that you may be assigned a different unit due to the ongoing renovations at the resort.  While 442A is not scheduled for renovation until October 2010, the resort could assign a displaced owner to 442A to provide the owner with a comparable view.


----------



## Mimi (Dec 26, 2008)

We just returned from the Aruban, which is behind LaCabana. LaCabana is across the street from lovely, sandy Eagle Beach, and warm, calm aqua waters. Both resorts share the beach. We had no difficulty walking to the ocean, but would have preferred to stay at LaCabana than the Aruban! There is an active sales force in the area. We were able to avoid the tour, but I believe they are offering a 1br Aruban fixed week, with 3 bonus weeks,  for $7999.


----------



## lovearuba (Mar 19, 2009)

I thought the Lacabana was an interval timeshare, did it change?


----------



## Dean (Mar 23, 2009)

lovearuba said:


> I thought the Lacabana was an interval timeshare, did it change?


It is II only but Bluegreen owns about 20% of the unit weeks.  If (when) BG takes over the management, I'd expect it to become dually affiliated and mainly with RCI.


----------



## lvhmbh (Mar 24, 2009)

There is a big sale (they say 50% off) of foreclosed Aruban weeks advertised in the local resort papers.  Saw it this a.m.


----------

